# resurrecting a Merckx



## orbeamike

About a year and half ago I had a roof rack accident that destroyed my favorite ride, a Corsa 01. For about a year I did not know what to do with the frame, but lately seeing how much a steel Merckx has been going for on ebay, I decided to rebuild it if I can find someone to fix it and repaint it for a reasonable cost. It didn't take long before I found a local builder who was able to replace the entire front triangle with new tubing and lugs. Then a local painter gave it a make over to my favorite Merckx color. In the process I also decided to lighten the front end a bit by replacing the steel fork with a full carbon fork. 
The builder replaced the original tubings and head tube lugs with Nivachrome OS and Henry James. Overall he did a fantastic job! He was able to shape the tubes to match the oval profile of the Merckx bottom bracket perfectly. The new tubing and lugs coupled with the carbon fork noticebly lightened the bike a bit. Pictures soon to follow.......


----------



## barry1021

*On behalf of Merckx owners everywhere*



orbeamike said:


> About a year and half ago I had a roof rack accident that destroyed my favorite ride, a Corsa 01. For about a year I did not know what to do with the frame, but lately seeing how much a steel Merckx has been going for on ebay, I decided to rebuild it if I can find someone to fix it and repaint it for a reasonable cost. It didn't take long before I found a local builder who was able to replace the entire front triangle with new tubing and lugs. Then a local painter gave it a make over to my favorite Merckx color. In the process I also decided to lighten the front end a bit by replacing the steel fork with a full carbon fork.
> The builder replaced the original tubings and head tube lugs with Nivachrome OS and Henry James. Overall he did a fantastic job! He was able to shape the tubes to match the oval profile of the Merckx bottom bracket perfectly. The new tubing and lugs noticebly lightened the frame a bit. Pictures soon to follow.......


1. NICE Job!!!!
2. PICTURES!!!!!!
3. Roof racks are the bane of existence, right below terrorists and child abusers.....

b21


----------



## orbeamike

pics before and after the accident


----------



## orbeamike

After I got it back from the builder


----------



## orbeamike

Resurrected Merckx in all its glory. 
I have a 10 spd Chorus/Record kit I am going to build it up with. Hopefully it will all be done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest

That is beautiful.

Thank you.


----------



## barry1021

Great job by the builder, just beautiful. And a super choice to go with the Molteni orange IMHO. Some people seem not to like this paint, but I think it's fantastic. A++ all around, you should change your handle to MerckxMike tho...

b21


----------



## FatTireFred

great work, but not enough details... who did the tube replacement and paint? how much did they charge? contact info?


----------



## orbeamike

*I'm very pleased with the work*

The builder is Kimo Tanaka at Innerlight cycles out of Davis, CA. I used to live there and always admired his work.
http://www.innerlightcycles.com/
The paint is by D&D out of San Lorenzo, CA

I talked to 3 builders about this repair and Kimo's price and availability was a perfect match. Rick at D&D did a super job on the paint. 
The total cost is about $750.


----------



## kjmunc

Awesome resto job......seeing any bike torn up like that is tough, especially so when it's such a classic Merckx. You did a great thing putting in the time and effort to have it re-done. Most folks would've probably just written off the bike after a rack-cident like that.

+1 on the D+D paint.....they did my DeRosa frame and the detail is excellent.


----------



## bluemarinoni

That's the same Merckx I ride. The yellow Corsa01. It makes me shudder, to see the damage. I've had alot of bikes come and go, but that one remains. It's an incredible frame, with just a hint of understeer. Perfect amount of compliance. You can ride it for hundreds of miles, and it just wants more. If you can pedal, it'll be there.

Nice refab. (I would have kept the fork though...)


----------



## orbeamike

*I still have the steel fork*

The chrome steel fork may find its way back on the bike someday......Considering I have few other all steel rides I think the carbon fork will be a welcoming change.
The new front triangle and the carbon fork combined is going to reduce the overall weight of the bike by a couple of pounds.


----------



## vlckx

*nice!!!*

The king is dead. Long live the king!


----------



## em3

*Painter contact info*

Great story....thanks for sharing.

Could you please post contact info for D&D...I couldn't find more info on the outfit? Also, how much did you pay for paint and decals portion of the resurrection?

Thanks!


----------



## innergel

And here is yet another reason that a great steel frame is hard to beat. Trash the top tube and down tube and you can cut them out and have them replaced. Greatness. A+ on the restoration.


----------



## orbeamike

em3 said:


> Great story....thanks for sharing.
> 
> Could you please post contact info for D&D...I couldn't find more info on the outfit? Also, how much did you pay for paint and decals portion of the resurrection?
> 
> Thanks!


Rick at D and D:
2574 Grant Ave
San Lorenzo 94580
510-278-2976

I actually got a special deal through Kimo's recommendation. So it's best that you discuss pricing with Rick directly. I think the decals starts around $60 and up.


----------



## tarwheel2

Nice work. I almost cried when I saw the photos of your 01 after the crash!


----------



## grandis1988

i know im being critical but the chrome fork with the engraving on the old bike was better. still nice job.


----------



## Kuma601

Seeing the damage...OUCH!
Your frame guy did a great job!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JGUTZ

Nice post. Seeing that first pic of twisted steel hurt, I really liked that yellow before color. Nice to see that it all worked out for you.


----------



## orbeamike

*Merckx's stablemate*

I wouldn't mind painting the Merckx yellow again if I did not already have an '82 yellow De Rosa Professional......chrome fork and all! Originally I had the De Rosa updated from 6 spd Super Record to 10 spd Record/Chorus with Carbon, but it never looked quite right. After the accident I decided to put 8 speed parts on the De Rosa instead. Now the new Merckx is getting the 10 speed treatment......


----------



## orbeamike

*Here is the debut*

Just finished completing the project. Overall I'm pleased with how everything turned out. I think the black 10 spd parts look even better on the Merckx then on the De Rosa. 
Now only if the weekend arrives sooner........


----------



## atpjunkie

*bravo she looks lovely*

and fun to ride
I love the Vlanderaan scheme (your original paint) but it is hard to beat Molteni


----------



## digby

D&D did the Decals as well or did they purchase them?


----------



## atpjunkie

*$750*

for repair, paint and decals?

so how much was the paint and decals portion? (and I know you got a deal)


----------



## orbeamike

digby said:


> D&D did the Decals as well or did they purchase them?


D+D source decals from an outside vendor. He has a large library of decals of various builders. In my case I bought the decals from another place before I went to D+D. I ended up using part of D+D's decals and part of the ones I purchased.


----------



## orbeamike

*Final build up*

After few hundred miles and couple minor mods I have finally settled on this build up: 

handle bar/ stem/ headset: Deda 215/ ITM Millenium/ Campy Chorus
saddle/ seatpost: Regal/ Ritchey Pro
fork: Kinesis Saber 1" all carbon
shifters/ brakes: Campy Record/ Dia Comp Royal Gran Comp
derailleurs: front-Record; rear-Chorus 10 spd mid. cage
cranks: Record 180, Record bottom bracket
wheels: Record hubs 32h laced to Open Pro, Chorus 13-27 cassette 
bottle cage/ pedals: Elite/ Chorus LOOK compatible
bike weight: 20lb 10oz


----------



## Guest

orbeamike said:


> After few hundred miles and couple minor mods I have finally settled on this build up:
> 
> handle bar/ stem/ headset: Deda 215/ ITM Millenium/ Campy Chorus
> saddle/ seatpost: Regal/ Ritchey Pro
> fork: Kinesis Saber 1" all carbon
> shifters/ brakes: Campy Record/ Dia Comp Royal Gran Comp
> derailleurs: front-Record; rear-Chorus 10 spd mid. cage
> cranks: Record 180, Record bottom bracket
> wheels: Record hubs 32h laced to Open Pro, Chorus 13-27 cassette
> bottle cage/ pedals: Elite/ Chorus LOOK compatible


I am GRADUALLY working around to deciding that I can live with the threadless headset / spacer / stem setup.

Pictures like this one, where it is perfect, make me think I've been too hard on the new.

I love that bike.


----------



## PJ352

_Really_ nice bike. Congrats!


----------



## txzen

Ugly a$$ color...


----------



## atpjunkie

*I noticed something*

your new pipes are ovalized and Nivachrome . Your bike is almostan MXL.more shotsof the ST gettingto the BB please

texzen, what size is that Molteni MXL? me want!


----------



## orbeamike

atpjunkie said:


> your new pipes are ovalized and Nivachrome . Your bike is almostan MXL.more shotsof the ST gettingto the BB please
> 
> texzen, what size is that Molteni MXL? me want!


Yes they are ovalized. I've heard from somewhere that Corsa 01 and MXL use the same BB shell. Can't confirm that rumor since I don't own an MXL.

May be txzen can answer this quetion for us with that ugly a$$ ride of his


----------

